# Thermostat



## natadog (Nov 27, 2010)

I have not paid my first month yet and my Cruze has been in the shop since Tuesday . I called the Service department today and they told me that the part is on back order and it will be a while until it comes in. I have 600 miles on my car, haven't even revved the engine up in it yet and the thermostat is broken... It concerns me that i already have this issue, and it concerns me more that a thermostat will take a while to come in...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Considering the thermostat is driven by the ECU, it could be a lot worse (or they misdiagnosed the car)...

There are almost no parts available for the car, everything is on back order due to all new parts going into new cars.. sorry about the issue. May we ask what symptoms occured previously to you taking it to the dealer?


----------



## natadog (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope it isn't worse... what first alarmed me is the temp gauge wouldn't move, it stayed cold after driving it to work, then my Air Condition shut off and a message displayed "AC off Due to High Engine Temp".


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

that does looke like the thermostat, i just hope it doesnt have anything to do with the ecu, i'm not sure how much it actually controls, other then i know it keeps the engine temp at 220degrees all the time


----------



## natadog (Nov 27, 2010)

Ya, the service guy told me I could have driven the car, but I would not have heat, I told them I want them to keep it until it's fixed, so they agreed, I just hope it isn't too long, I want my car...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

love that color man, so jealous

i hope they gave you a loaner at least? i cant believe they'd let you drive it with a broken thermostat, i'm pretty sure that could cause engine failure if the fans are not turning on and it overheats..


----------



## natadog (Nov 27, 2010)

They gave me a Silverado Quad Cab, so ya I appreciate that, but I still miss my car.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

That check engine light is not good. But it seems you have it figured out. If it is the ECU, the thing about electrical parts is that they typically will go very quickly if they go. So now it will be fixed and you will be good to go.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

suck this had to happen when you just got it, i wonder what would cause the thermostat to fail so quickly on such a new car


----------



## bigredcruze (Nov 15, 2010)

Most faulty parts will fail with in the first few KM. It happens be thankful the DIC caught it so fast and actually did something to protect the engine. Older cars would have just burned the engine out.

I always run my cars in easy for the first bit until after the dealer recommended break in.

Then I push the engine hard for a few weeks just to see if there are any week parts.

After that I go back to driving my normal.

I also had a heating issue in a 1994 Z24 during break in. The radiator turned out to be bad. It had a restriction somewhere inside. That car also had an issue with the DRL but all was fixed and it never had a problem again.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...typically, ALL electronic components--including those in our cars--follow what's called a "*Bathtub Life Curve*".

...at *first*, there's a _steep_ drop-off in reliability (or component "life") due to *INFANT* mortality...things that "die" suddenly because they were damaged somehow during manufacture or installation.

...then, there's a long *flat* period (ie: the bottom of the bathtub) when _very few_ random failures occur...that's the *NORMAL* life portion, where components continuously operate 'as designed' for as long as they stay 'within' their "operational design parameters," which include temperature, voltage/current/power and mechanical criteria.

...finally, after the NORMAL life, there's a _slowly increasing_ period of consistent failures...called the *OLD_AGE* mortality...when components gradually begin to first degrade and then eventually fail due to the accummulation of "stress & strain" operations during their lifetime...all those little 101% operations that were beyond design limits, but not bad enough to cause immediate failure...ie: accummulated "wear & tear."

..."Break-in" testing at the factory usually catches the INFANT mortality failures, but not always...some small percentage always seems to slip through for the customer to "find."


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

natadog, you may not need the thermostat. Call your dealership and see if your vehicle is involved in this Service Bulletin Update. Click the link to view.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-update-thermostat-sticks-open-position.html


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man you beat me to it! haha
I was just about to link
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-update-thermostat-sticks-open-position.html



$10 awarded to Shawn for calling it early on that it was an ECU issue and not an actualy theromstat issue lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as the *Hardware* Guys used to lament: _"...darn *Software* Guys!"_


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> $10 awarded to Shawn for calling it early on that it was an ECU issue and not an actualy theromstat issue lol


 
Who pays?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Who pays?


the dealership that the OP goes to rofl


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know this is a fist year model. But all these issues so early on are making me nervous.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

racer114 said:


> I know this is a fist year model. But all these issues so early on are making me nervous.


This is not unusual for the new GM. They are finding problems and trying to get them all taken care of before they are sold. But of course some are already sold. Dealers are given list of all vehicles in their inventory and must fix them before selling them.

Dealers do more Service Updates than ever before and not just on the Cruze. Malibus, Impalas, HHRs and the Equinox have all had lots of Service Updates performed. 

Don't be nervous, just be glad they are being so proactive.


----------



## natadog (Nov 27, 2010)

ugh, too late . I got my car back this afternoon, they said they replaced the thermostat..... Hopefully they did whatever else they needed to do. Maybe my car was the reason for the bulletin?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

natadog said:


> ugh, too late . I got my car back this afternoon, they said they replaced the thermostat..... Hopefully they did whatever else they needed to do. Maybe my car was the reason for the bulletin?


 
If they were in contact with GM Technical Assistance, they would have told them to update the ECM instead of replacing the thermostat. And since the Service Update wasn't sent to dealer until this afternoon, there is a good chance it wasn't done. Dealers will not know until tomorrow (12/01/10) which vehicles are involved in the update.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Since this is a first year model car, like posted above, there will be many problems. Since the Cruze is fairly new it will take a little while for Chevrolet to iron out all the wrinkles.

-CRUZE


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ford did something similar with the Mustang. I have a 2011 5.0 GT and the early production models were held at the factory for almost two months on a QC hold. Then when released, several TSBs were issued as well. Fortunatley, mine is free of issues so far. At least the companies are addressing issues right away v.s. blowing people off.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

so much for the 11tybillion tested miles...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> so much for the 11ty-billion tested miles...


...all those "miles" tested the DESIGN, they do nothing for the product delivered from the 'local' fabricator(s) here in USA/Canada/Mexico, etc..


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...all those "miles" tested the DESIGN, they do nothing for the product delivered from the 'local' fabricator.



With all the "testing" one would think that problems like this would have been noticed. Along with all the rest of the items in the service bulletin thread. 

The car was sold around the world 2 years before we got it and it still has growing pain problems.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> The car was sold around the world 2 years before we got it and it still has growing pain problems.


It's been sold around the world for 2 years, but has only been manufactured in the US since June. So there's still some teething issues there to handle.

Additionally, the 1.4L Turbo is a Family 0 Engine that's new (starting in 2010), so it's not that much of a surprise that there might be some engine-related kinks to iron out.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Well today started the car in 10 degree F temps.....let it idle for 5 mins and the temp gauge barely moved. Then drove my daughter to school and it took 20 mins to get up to operating temp (The temp gauge actually moved backward at one point)

So I called the dealer and they said bring it in (and took it right away I might add) and it turns out the thermostat is indeed faulty. It appears to be on national backorder and they cannot give me an ETA. When the engine is even the slightest bit warm it goes right up to op temp but stone cold it takes forever. And it ain't warm here! Thank goodness for heated seats. Oh well.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...since it has a computer-controlled thermostat, one has to wonder if maybe the computer is contributing to the problem or not.

...actual mechanical thermostats "rarely" fail when new.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Old thread I know, but happened to me today on my March built Eco. Taking to dealer today.


----------



## travdahl1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Same thing happened to my cruze. No heater, no AC and the engine fan would kick into a higher RPM thinking the engine was hotter than what it really was.

Dealer had it for a week while the part was on order and so far so good now..


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Ditto, 2500 and issue. It appears they know about it now so hope the repair will be quick.


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

To follow up with all, took mine to the dealer they knew of the issue as soon as I explained it. They told me right away , they needed to overnight the part from GM. Gave me a loaner. My Car was washed vaccumed and ready when promised . They brought it to my office and took back the loaner. The service manager called, made sure all was okay, and apologized for the inconvience. No I wasn't mad nor horsey when I took it in. Maybe I just have a good dealer.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Joseip said:


> To follow up with all, took mine to the dealer they knew of the issue as soon as I explained it. They told me right away , they needed to overnight the part from GM. Gave me a loaner. My Car was washed vaccumed and ready when promised . They brought it to my office and took back the loaner. The service manager called, made sure all was okay, and apologized for the inconvience. No I wasn't mad nor horsey when I took it in. Maybe I just have a good dealer.


Sounds like you do indeed have a good dealership that cares about their clients!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i hope i do not get the thermostat issue, is there a cutoff date when they claim this is no longer a issue?


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Cruzeman,

Evidently it was a bad supplier they dumped. The damage is done but they are aware and have addressed issue


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i hope i do not get the thermostat issue, is there a cutoff date when they claim this is no longer a issue?


 
All engines assembled after Feb 21 have different thermostat(longer plunger I think). My car was assembled around Mid March and had new design. (Don't ask how I know.) *Look at the 2D bar code sticker on the thermostat. If it has a * (an asterisk) below the matrix , it's an improved design*.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

dont know when mine was built. im guessing before than later. i took delivery with 200 miles on it. and the trading dealer was only 40 miles away.

i got that issue today. i was going to handle the first maintenance and the 2 recalls at the same time. but now, i have emialed them about this issue. hope to get a call tomorrow. 

i have been lucky. never any car issues i DIDNT bring on myself hahaa. 

im keeping an open mind with this. i have faith. plus i really like the car.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

the bulletin listed above is for a stuck open issue. makes sense the shifts are dragged out, because the car is trying to warm up by dragging out the shifts (atleast thats how lexus did it when i worked there)

ac off due to high temp would be a stuck closed issue. one would think. 

but again i have faith this will be handled.


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

I'm assuming the thermostat is located in the upper radiator hose at the head? If so I have the asterisk model.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

no parts installed on the t stat issue, just a reflash. 
sfsg. but i havent ran the ac.


----------



## BV LTZ (May 26, 2011)

*Theromstat*

I had the identical thermostat problem and A/C shutdown at about the same milage just before Christmas. Part was on order through holidays. Loaner was a big 4WD SUV, which actually worked out good because we had major snow storm.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I had no issues but the dealer did a ECU re flash on the termostate while I was there for the steering inspection recall. I can t find the asstrec* on any parts either. recall 10399a thermostate sticking, reflash as per recall (thats what it says on the work order). It doesn t all add up though if I have the problem termostate?????


----------

